# KDS Detailing coming soon on DW



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

sneak preview of large thread to come in both video and picture and text format :thumb:






kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't wait for this!! I do love Veyrons!!


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Should be good! Will deffo be keeping a eye out!


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Cant wait for the video for this.... Just beef up the music a little bit from that teaser video  The last 3 mins of the vid was my fave part! lol


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice post to start the new year

Looking forward to this Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

patonbmw said:


> Cant wait for the video for this.... Just beef up the music a little bit from that teaser video  The last 3 mins of the vid was my fave part! lol


over the holiday period i changed all the PC equipment at the kds unit , this was to help hold all the videos and pictures i have plus they are much faster machines at the same time bought aload of software for video editting .

All of this was done to try and tidy up all the files from 3 different machines onto one server type machine , hope this will speed up thread write ups / website change / update and anything IT .

This was my first go with some new software and the music choice was just plucked out of no where :lol:

Once i get used to the new software then will post full version , i have over 100 long HD videos of each part of the veyron process so its going to be a task sorting through it all , and then what music do i use 

The next videos should not have a long blank bit either :lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I will be buying an extra large mug for when this write up come out ..

You know it's going to be exciting..


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

This should be an interesting write up !


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmmm a veyron! :argie:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Cannot wait. I love browsing through you car details.

Any wetsanding to take back the orange peel on the Veyron?:lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow cant wait for this write up.


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't see whats interesting about this thread.....:doublesho:doublesho

Nice one kelly, I look forward to the 12" version. 

Happy and prosperous New Year, will see you soon.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats the first time ive actually liked how the Veyron looks, cant wait for the right up :thumb:

Cool song too! (i can say that cos im young)


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

*Not another Veyron....?*

Veyrons are so passé Kelly, when's the McLaren MP4-12C getting done, and the Aston Martin One77?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cannot wait for this!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice video, looking forward to the full write up


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Abserlute works of art these motors, looking foward to the full write up :thumb:


----------



## Mauro (Apr 5, 2010)

One of the world's best-looking cars, looking forward to more


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Large mug ready, afternoon off ready..:thumb:

Gtechnic products.... Will learn more about these before buying any, hope you are using the polishes too.

Happy new Year too you as well.:wave:


----------



## Eric_Witt (Jun 9, 2010)

cant wait for this one


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

This not ready yet kelly  

my all time favourite car these

Daz. :thumb:


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

The teaser suggests that you hogged all elements of that detail (I would if I could get that close to a Veyron) :lol:

On a serious note what colour is that, looks a bit like carbon black?


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

A Veyron in Medway? Never!

Looking forward to this Kelly. Does the vehicle belong to a famous face?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

qstix said:


> I will be buying an extra large mug for when this write up come out ..
> 
> You know it's going to be exciting..





Millz said:


> This should be an interesting write up !





tfonseca said:


> Hmmm a veyron! :argie:





hotwaxxx said:


> Cannot wait. I love browsing through you car details.
> 
> Any wetsanding to take back the orange peel on the Veyron?:lol:


Guys i will try my best to make the best (interesting) video possible :thumb:

going to take many hours of playing around with the software to get it where i am happy .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Wow cant wait for this write up.





Gids64 said:


> Can't see whats interesting about this thread.....:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Nice one kelly, I look forward to the 12" version.
> 
> Happy and prosperous New Year, will see you soon.





PJS said:


> Veyrons are so passé Kelly, when's the McLaren MP4-12C getting done, and the Aston Martin One77?


Phil now just stop it 



capri kid said:


> Nice video, looking forward to the full write up





Dwayne said:


> Abserlute works of art these motors, looking foward to the full write up :thumb:





Mauro said:


> One of the world's best-looking cars, looking forward to more





Tru_Shine said:


> cant wait for this one


Thanks guys :thumb:

I was not a big fan of these even seeing them in the flesh , but after working on one i really really am a fan now 

The detail gone into the car is truly great .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Large mug ready, afternoon off ready..:thumb:
> 
> Gtechnic products.... Will learn more about these before buying any, hope you are using the polishes too.
> 
> Happy new Year too you as well.:wave:


Used all the G techniq products and still are :buffer:

Using the polishes , but not on the veyron this time , just the coatings only

Kelly


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Bugatti Veyron + GTechniq ... ... ... it can't get better than that surely?

Bring it on Kelly, the anticipation is killing me


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Razzzle said:


> This not ready yet kelly
> 
> my all time favourite car these
> 
> Daz. :thumb:





Dionysus said:


> The teaser suggests that you hogged all elements of that detail (I would if I could get that close to a Veyron) :lol:
> 
> On a serious note what colour is that, looks a bit like carbon black?


similar colour , i had to match some paint for stone chip touch ins , so some of this will be answered in the long write up :thumb:



deanie-b said:


> A Veyron in Medway? Never!
> 
> Looking forward to this Kelly. Does the vehicle belong to a famous face?


Yes who would of thought it hey , not just a veyron in medway but that week all of these at the same time










we tried to be a descrete and covert as possible with this detail .

I washed the veyron on the first sunday with the gates to the estate shut and locked so that now could see the car , then to my surprise a old rusty van with a couple of young guys drove in parked up and watch me wash the car :wall:

found out another company on the estate opened the gates for an hour to drop off a customers car , and in that time by chance someone drove in . 

even thou fully insured , alarmed , gated estate , 2 lots of cctv , anti ram raid bars on all the buildings entrances and doors i thought it best to contact the police to let them know of whats in our building 

They where there like a shot , we the first couple of police men arrived , they actually thought it was i laugh and not real .

Of course they soon realised it was not .

I guess that week we must of got at least 2 sometime 3 visits from different areas of police that week all coming in for around 30 mins at a time .

After a while we realised that it was a rumour going area the police station that i veyron parked up local , and that the visits were just to see one :lol:

Picture this , we get 2-3 visits per day for a week from different divisions of the police in all different types of vehicles , all walking into my building , did not take long for the other companys on the estate to come over and walk in asking whats going on only to see the cars inside then it all made sense .

If you want to keep a secret and not waste loads of time explaining what you do DONT let the police know :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Really looking forward to this one! :thumb:

Andrew


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Really looking forward to this, I love the veyron:argie::argie:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Ooooh I see a facelift Jaguar XJ X350 there on the left....

Will we be seeing photos of that?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

c16rkc said:


> Ooooh I see a facelift Jaguar XJ X350 there on the left....
> 
> Will we be seeing photos of that?


In the future yes with G techniq products



















kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

wow :argie: cant wait for this. gonna be great im sure


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

kdskeltec said:


> In the future yes with G techniq products
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


I was lucky to get a preview of the Jag pictures as an illustration of the level of protection C1 offers and, even though I 've used other Gtechniq products in the past, have to say I was still shocked at how well C1 can protect paintwork; hats off to Kelly's hard work and Rob's products.

An XJ may not be as glamorous as a Veyron, but will hopefully IMO, depending on how kelly decides to edit the post, demonstrate what level of finish and protection can be achieved. Another KDS post worth looking out for. :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow the reflections on that Jag are 1st class!

2 posts to look forward to then...!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ohhh...... nice


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Come on Kelly. Get it up (oo-er missus). My cuppa is getting cold


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Reds said:


> Come on Kelly. Get it up (oo-er missus). My cuppa is getting cold


I am busy with another engine out detail , this time the engine bay is to be re-painted , as well as head gasket change and fitment of some shiny stainless steel goodies :thumb:.

I think the best thing will be to do 2 seperate threads , 1 with pictures and text (this can be done soon)

then the other which will be 10 minute video later on (this one will take alot longer to process)

So i will go with the first one asap , maybe able to start it this weekend.

could be interesting as its been detailed before 

HTH

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Any update on when your planning to release the write up Kelly?

Daz.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looking forward to the "write up" Kelly, they are always superb, videos are okay soemtimes but I feel you get more of a feel for the detail through write ups.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

I always like reading your write ups Kelly can't wait to see the Veyron full Video and Detail :thumb:

Top notch work as always mate !

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

We want the Veyron ... ... ...


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys :wave:

I am on the case , been extremely busy last few weeks KDS have slightly over booked themselves too :wall:

Got some long term projects that we have been working on over the winter period including my 2 car's which i am now totally happy with in fact stunned with the outcome (another couple of interesting threads to come them ) only taken 4 years to get the M3 how i want it and 2 years for the tuscan restoration :doublesho:lol:

Also got a car which is one of only 7 ever made as a project , so need to get through the backlog then back to posting on here again , and lastly a engine out underside repaint and engine work/paint to finish .

Must get this all done to free up workshop space before the silly manic spring season when the emails and phone calls go off the rictor scale ready for the nice weather .

Just finishing a lambo in for brake mods which all started along time back and now will be able to finish / complete the write up for this car too :thumb:

A couple of weeks time is looking good for a bit of free time to carry on with the write ups .

Once summer is fully upon us i wont get any spare time to for threads due to work load so will do my very best asap

Regards Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

lovely, I'd heard a rumour of this one for a while. Looking forward to the thread and great to see you still so busy.

Tim


----------

